# Help with No Power ???????????



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a Toshiba DLP model 52HM84 and has no power at all. When I plug the TV in there is no clicks or lights. What could it possibly be? Maybe the power board went and can I replace it?


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I would check for any user replacable fuses, or breakers...
(also look for the obvious - ie test the outlet with a nightlight to make sure it has power!)


----------

